
Bad Things Happening at Soylent? - starpilot
https://www.reddit.com/r/soylent/comments/eold9u/bad_things_happening_at_soylent/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Consumerism always feels like a constant cycle of ditching mature products for
newcomers that will undercut and overdeliver, then once that newcomer captures
enough of the market and goes hard on monetizing the product, you bail, so
you're always continually getting a high quality product at a good price.

Soylent, unfortunately, hit its mature stage.

Also, I wonder about the longevity of the model, since everyone knows a
product starts to suffer once a sizable market share is captured.

